# Mossy, Lightening Bf 110 compare



## Jackson (Jun 3, 2007)

For the Bf-110:
Speed----350 mph
Ceiling--30,000 ft
Power----2 x 1100 hp
Weight---17,000 lbs
Climb----?

For the FB VI Mosquito:
Speed----360 mph
Ceiling--33,750 ft
Power----2 x 1500 hp
Weight---21,000 lbs
Climb----?


Bf 110 (multiple references):
*19,685 ft in 9.2 min (i.e. sustained rate of 2140 fpm)
*18,045 ft in 8.0 min (i.e. sustained rate of 2256 fpm)

Mosquito FB VI (multiple references):
*15,000 ft in 9.5 min (i.e. sustained rate of 1547 fpm)
*2200 fpm initial rate
*2000 fpm initial rate
*1870 fpm initial rate

Top Speed--

* NF 30: 424 mph @ 28,000 ft.
* P-38L-5: 432 mph (earlier WEP = 1600 hp); 443 mph (final WEP = 1725 hp)--both @ 28,700 ft.

Cruise Speed-- 

* NF 30: 380 mph
* P-38L-5: 388 mph @ continuous 1100 hp; 371 mph @70% military power 1425 hp

Service Ceiling--

* NF 30: 39,000 ft.
* P-38L-5: 44,000 ft.

Rate of Climb--

* NF 30: 2250 fpm initial; time to 15,000 ft: 7.5 min.
* P-38L-5: 4000 fpm initial; time to 20'000 ft: 7.0 min. (although demonstrated to be closer to 6.0 min.)

Dive Speed/Angle--

* NF 30: ? (Couldn't find)
* P-38L-5: Mach 0.68 with dive flaps. Angle unrestricted as long as dive-speed limit not exceeded.

Weight (Normally Loaded)--

* NF30: 20,000 lbs.
* P-38L-5: 17,500 lbs.

Range--

* NF 30: 1770 mi.
* P-38L-5: 2250 mi.

Bomb/Ordnance Load--
* NF 30: None
* P-38L-5 Up to 4000 lbs.

Taken from here


THE GREAT PLANES Community - Mosquito vs Bf 110 in the Fighter Role


anything to add?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2007)

The Mossie was a recce/light bomber that was a nightfighter, the Lightening was a fighter that could carry bombs. 
You had the NF30 version in your original post, how would it fare against the FBVI, BIX or a PRMk32?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 4, 2007)

The Bf 110 can not even be compared to the Mossie or the P-38. To attempt to do so is pointless...

Having said that, there is allready a thread to compare the P-38 to the Mossie.

Thread closed.


----------

